# Air rifles!!!



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey i was just wondering if anyone on aps could help me with this.

im 15 and live on 100 acre's and we have a few rabbit's down the back and i wanted to get a air rifle 
idn if i could kill 1 but i was just wondering what gun would be best for this if i deside to hunt them .if not i would just shoot target's,can's ect ect .


----------



## fishunter (Jan 26, 2010)

i'd be going for a 22. bolt action if i was you, firearms license is required though i assume you dad has one?


----------



## townsvillepython (Jan 26, 2010)

for rabbit hunting i would use a .22 or 410 s/gun


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jan 26, 2010)

you would need a high powered air rifle which will cost consideably more than a good bolt action .22.
id go the .22, bullets are cheap and they are good fun guns for rabbits or targets


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 26, 2010)

A 303 will take out a rabbit, and it's habitat. Makes it easier if you're a bad shot 

All an air rifle will do to a bunny is torture it, they're not really designed for killing anything bigger than a mouse. Seriously, go for the .22 bolt, with a scope.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

ok thanks guys 

so .177 is not good for rabbit hunting but they have better fps..177 have like 1000-1200 fps and .22 have only around 400-700 

and no im gonna get a firearms license but can i still get it in my name at my age


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 26, 2010)

fishunter said:


> i'd be going for a 22. bolt action if i was you, firearms license is required though i assume you dad has one?



I agree...


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 26, 2010)

Air rifle is useless unless you are shooting cans. If you are going to shoot something, do it properly so it puts the animal down quickly. An air rifle won't do that.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

so not this gun 
http://www.bankstowngunshop.com.au/products/product/GVIPERMAX22?category=

does any1 have a link to a good gun. i could still get a air rifle just for fun .

not for killing.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

what about something like this 
http://www.bankstowngunshop.com.au/products/product/035020206?category=NBCLQWBA


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 26, 2010)

That would certainly do the trick, very nice. Make sure you treat it with a great deal of respect, and follow all the rules, even if it's a pain.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 26, 2010)

When I started hunting, pigs in particular, I went into a few rifle shops, spoke to a few of the salesman/woman got their opinions and bought all my rifles and shot guns like that. It also helped that my Uncle was a forest ranger and he knew heaps about guns. Get your Dad to take you and let him do all the talking.


----------



## chondrogreen (Jan 26, 2010)

These days you can buy different ammo for air rifles such as darts etc. I'd go the .22 though.


----------



## townsvillepython (Jan 26, 2010)

i agree with crazy_snakes08 just hit the gun stores you can always pick up a great secondhander. And they can help you get the setup you need


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks 
serpent dont worry i would treat a gun with more respect then it needs i would be so careful and safe


crazy snakes i havnt seen dad in about 3-4 years now lol but i could go in and ask for opinions tho 

also what are the requirements and stuff for the license i cant find anything that says ur age to own 1 and have it on your property.


----------



## fishunter (Jan 26, 2010)

i believe it is 16 in NSW? But you need to be 18 to buy the gun and have it on your gun license? Could someone confirm this?


----------



## timpye1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Firearms Registry - NSW Police Force

this might help. i did see a test report done on a beeman crow magnum a few years back. killing rabbits and even cats with well placed shots. but as said before the .22 would be a cheaper option


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks i will have a look now
would this gun be good
Bankstown Gun Shop
22.'s dont have much recoil ay its just like shooting a air rifle just with a tiny bit of push


----------



## craigmckell (Jan 26, 2010)

.22 have stuff all recoil, great first gun


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks i will have a look now
would this gun be good
Bankstown Gun Shop
22.'s dont have much recoil ay its just like shooting a air rifle just with a tiny bit of push


----------



## Radar (Jan 26, 2010)

Barely any recoil at all mate, you won't notice it, most of the time it doesnt even shift the crosshairs. 
The .177's are good for rabbits, but ammo tends to be a bit more expensive and there is less range. 

Subsonic hollow points are good gear for rabbits, and very quiet, so you can easily get more than one shot off if they don't know you are there. Usually only about $6-$7 for a box of 50.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jan 26, 2010)

that .22 savage is a good cheap gun, my g/f has one and its a handy, light little rifle that was extremelly accurate.
one that looks simulare but cheaper still is a mossburg plinkster.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 26, 2010)

Look at their private sales page- $260 for this one: 

Sirling 22 MAG | Bankstown Gun Shop


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

fook that, if I lived on 100 acres, I'd apply for a rural shooters licence (otherwise known as "Primary Production" - which means you can legally purchase and own military style, semi automatic assault rifles of up to .50cal (Primary Production - Either the owner, lessee or manager of land used for the business of Primary Production)

This means you could own a .223 (effectively a 5.56 NATO round) Civilian Purpose (Usually a factory semi auto) Steyr AUG, or an AR-15 or any number of other super cool guns that our over reactive government has otherwise labeled as illegal for most Australian citizens.

In NSW, you can specifically own a cat A, B or C rifle on this permit, with the cat C being the fun stuff - 10 round mag, self loading, centrefire. 
It specifically does not allow "Rifles adapted for Military Purposes" - however, this doesn't stop you from owning the "De-Milled" civilian release models of these guns.
Essentially, they are the same weapon in every way shape and form, but they differ in being listed as a civie round spec rather than the NATO round, as mentioned above in relation to the Steyr. Also the Civie release Steyr is factory Semi Auto not full auto.


A mate of mine bought a big piece of land out west just so he could get this licence... bit of a gun nut hahaha

http://www.guncity.co.nz/223-xidg28289.html these are all examples of what would come under a NSW Cat C licence as described by the NSW Police firearms licencing site.

As you can see, there are some very "military" looking weapons there, but they do not breach the rules of Cat C, because they are purpose built, factory released as civilian release models of the well known military rifle, not an "adapted (modified) military rifle"


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks guys 
i didnt think they would have much recoil and yeah i was looking at a few savage 1s.
mayhem lol im not a gun nut i would just like to have 22. just have fun shooting cans and stuff and maybe some rabbits.
ay serpents i dont mind spending a fair bit i could prob get 1 for about 500-600 cause it can take up to 8 weeks to approve a license and its not like im getting the forms tomorrow lol so i got plenty of time


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

Why have a gun when you can have a weapon!!  You're crazy if you don't take advantage of that wonderful little gem of a law!


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

lol im only 15 i dont need a like a 50. barret lol


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

lol don't get a .50, you wouldn't know what to do with it anyway - although that said, you can get some nice accuracy international hardware at .48 lepuar rounds (makes them legal in the Cat A class). A rifle of that quality and rounds that size are for the real high end shooters who wanna reach out and touch someone at 1500m + 
Not for you in other words.



However, a nice .223 would be very cool!


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

hahahaha ok thanks mayhem
i will look into it but my mums still not 100% on a air gun lol i havnt asked about a 22.

she said i could get a air gun but its gonna take some convincing.
my nieghbor has guns i will see if he can teach me to shoot the 22. and just show mum that i can be safe around firearms


----------



## chondrogreen (Jan 26, 2010)

Whats the go with licensing and criminal records?
I just read that no convictions in 10yrs makes it legal to apply yea?


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

if you have a criminal record, you can apply to the courts to have the convictions "sealed" under the spent convictions legislations. This only applies to non violent and non sexual offences, of which are permanent and can never "wiped".

Having these records wiped at ten years doesn't mean they are completely gone, simply that you are no longer legally required to declare them and they will not appear in police checks. They are however available to courts etc if required in future, forever.

For a firearms licence, its technically 5 years of no indictable offences - more specifically: no violent, drug or firearms related offences (depending on the state), however, I've heard that its up to the weapons licencing divisions discression as to whether they will grant the licence (and apparently in most cases wont, until 10 years has passed) - so I guess you could try at 5 years - be honest, they will find *everything* (including juvenile records) - and you can only be told no.


----------



## chondrogreen (Jan 26, 2010)

So if you had a few assault charges and resist arrest 10 yrs ago it should be ok?


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

well i dont gotta crim record lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 26, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> So if you had a few assault charges and resist arrest 10 yrs ago it should be ok?


I think that would come under "violent crimes"


----------



## MatE (Jan 26, 2010)

Just spent the weekend shooting,havent been for a while bagged 5 rabbits.There wasnt alot up there as mixo had wiped out quite a bit.I used my mates .22 with a scope and hardly any recoil at all.Tried a few different rounds he had.He has a high powered air rifle over 1400 fps,but they dont hit as hard as a .22.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> So if you had a few assault charges and resist arrest 10 yrs ago it should be ok?



I think you will find that an assault charge is permanent and exempt from the "spent convictions" legislation.

However, in relation to a firearms licence, I think you might be able to apply for the licence after 10 years, regardless of the existing record, as you have passed the criteria of the criminal conviction being beyond the 10 year timeframe. This is of course provided that you have no other significant criminal history that is more recent than this.

Basically speaking, any serious criminal (indictable) offences must have been recorded 10 years or more ago in order for you to satisfy the criteria.

As I said though, it mean your automatically going to qualify, each case is taken and considered on an individual case by case basis.


*************** 

INFO ON COMMONWEALTH SPENT CONVICTIONS SCHEME:

Criminal records
Part VIIC of the Crimes Act 1914 (Cth), the Commonwealth "Spent Convictions Scheme" provides protection for individuals with old minor convictions in certain circumstances. The Privacy Commissioner has the power to investigate breaches of the legislation and is also required to provide advice to the Attorney General in relation to exemptions under the scheme.
Spent Convictions Scheme

The Commonwealth Spent Convictions Scheme came into force on 30 June 1990 under Part VIIC of the Crimes Act 1914 (Cth). The scheme allows a person to disregard some old criminal convictions after ten years (or five years in the case of juvenile offenders) and provides protection against unauthorised use and disclosure of this information. It covers convictions for minor federal, state and foreign offences, with the protections available varying according to which type of offence (federal, state or foreign) gave rise to the conviction. The scheme also covers pardons and quashed convictions.
There are some exclusions (PDF) from the scheme, but they are very limited. The Privacy Commissioner may also advise the Minister about whether requests for complete or partial exclusions from the application of the scheme should be granted.
Spent Convictions Compliance Notes

The Privacy Commissioner has issued two compliance notes concerning the scheme:
Old conviction information and Commonwealth authorities (compliance note 1/91) - Download in PDF
Old conviction information and non-Commonwealth authorities (compliance note 2/91) - Download in PDF 
For exclusions to the Commonwealth Spent Convictions Scheme see: Exclusions.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 26, 2010)

That's a great gun for a beginner and for vermin/rabbits... It's very light as well if your going to be walking around a bit. Definitely go with a rimfire rifle!
I use a .177 HMR on rabbits and it has to be a head shot if you wanna eat them... for a small caliber it can take down anything up to a large roo, with the right shot of course. The advantage the .177 has over the .22 is you can have a shot much wider out and it is very accurate, although not good when the wind picks up.
As mentioned ammo for the .22 is cheaper.
That little savage is a good gun, go for it!



bulionz said:


> thanks i will have a look now
> would this gun be good
> Bankstown Gun Shop
> 22.'s dont have much recoil ay its just like shooting a air rifle just with a tiny bit of push


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

how accurate and distance on a 22.savage aprox


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> That's a great gun for a beginner and for vermin/rabbits... It's very light as well if your going to be walking around a bit. Definitely go with a rimfire rifle!
> I use a .177 HMR on rabbits and it has to be a head shot if you wanna eat them... for a small caliber it can take down anything up to a large roo, with the right shot of course. The advantage the .177 has over the .22 is you can have a shot much wider out and it is very accurate, although not good when the wind picks up.
> As mentioned ammo for the .22 is cheaper.
> That little savage is a good gun, go for it!


thanks mate yeah i really like the look of it and ive been watching a few on youtube and they seem like a nice gun lol i cant w8...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 26, 2010)

Now that question leads into a million answers....a gun is only as accurate as the shooter. Having said that, it'll be all you need matey for what you want to do....and that's have some fun.
Learn from that little rifle and once you get your eye in and know how to shoot safe, then move up.....small steps champ....then maybe just maybe, you'll grow up and be CRAZY like Mayhem..... :lol::lol:

Oh forgot to mention, IMO an air rifle is a waste of money if you want to shoot rabbits, you'll only injure them and you'll be up for another $500+ for a .22 or something after your first few hunts.


bulionz said:


> how accurate and distance on a 22.savage aprox


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Now that question leads into a million answers....a gun is only as accurate as the shooter. Having said that, it'll be all you need matey for what you want to do....and that's have some fun.
> Learn from that little rifle and once you get your eye in and know how to shoot safe, then move up.....small steps champ....then maybe just maybe, you'll grow up and be CRAZY like Mayhem..... :lol::lol:



lol I'm not crazy, just ask the voices in my head


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 26, 2010)

lol


Mayhem said:


> lol I'm not crazy, just ask the voices in my head


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

hahahaha gesss you guys r funny 

well ok then well i was pritty accurate with an air gun when i went to cooma a few years bak lol well practice makes perfect 

well still idn about the license still am i old enough to have my own or do i get me mum to do it 
but will i get in trouble for using it,if any1s dops me in or anytjhing


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jan 26, 2010)

Bankstown Gun Shop

scope plenty stalking practice equal can i say a thrill when stalking them to range and firing a successful shot


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

lol yeah well ive always been against hunting but it seems so fun idn what im gonna do but even if i dont kill rabbits i can always just target practice but im pritty sure im gonna hunt them


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

I dont like hunting either, killing animals for no good reason doesn't gel with me at all, but I do like knowing that I have the hardware and the proven skill now to reach out and touch someone at 1500m if it was ever required


----------



## cris (Jan 26, 2010)

You can get a licence that allows you to use a gun but you need to be 18 to own them. I would recomend a rimfire for rabbits although a high powered air rifle is certainly up to the task if you get within 30-40m and are a good shot. A savage .22 is good value and accurate enough to kill rabbits humanely up to about 100m.



Mayhem said:


> fook that, if I lived on 100 acres, I'd apply for a rural shooters licence (otherwise known as "Primary Production" - which means you can legally purchase and own military style, semi automatic assault rifles of up to .50cal (Primary Production - Either the owner, lessee or manager of land used for the business of Primary Production)
> 
> This means you could own a .223 (effectively a 5.56 NATO round) Civilian Purpose (Usually a factory semi auto) Steyr AUG, or an AR-15 or any number of other super cool guns that our over reactive government has otherwise labeled as illegal for most Australian citizens.
> 
> ...



Im pretty sure this is mostly wrong, semi auto centerfire rifles are cat D and you need to give a good reason why you need it, having the land isnt good enough on its own. You need to provide a good reason and in Qld you have to renew it every year.

I couldnt be bothered reading the legislation but here it is for anyone interested.

NSW Legislation)))

NSW Legislation)))


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

cris said:


> Im pretty sure this is mostly wrong, semi auto centerfire rifles are cat D and you need to give a good reason why you need it, having the land isnt good enough on its own. You need to provide a good reason and in Qld you have to renew it every year.



From NSW Weapons Licencing website:

Occupational - Primary Production & Rural Purpose

Applying for a Firearms Licence

The following is further information about applying for this specific licence type in addition to what is provided in “Obtaining a new licence”.

It is important you refer to both the general steps in applying for a licence and the further information provided here.

This will ensure all necessary information is provided in your application.

Occupational - Primary Production on rural lands (categories A, B, C, D)

A person may apply for this genuine reason if they require possession and use of firearms as part of their duties as a primary producer on rural lands. 





So, Cat D is actually covered anyway.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

More on the Cat C and D licences and the restrictions on each even with a Primary Producers licence:

For category C firearm in addition you must provide the following:

Proof that you have a significant feral animal/vermin infestation problem on your property and other methods of eradication such as use of category A and B firearm or baiting have proven unsuccessful. (Section 2 of the Occupational rural purposes annexure pertains to this and must be duly completed as per requirements);
Details of any other category C licence holders on the property;
If you are an employee, your employer must provide details of your employment and your need to use firearms on their property; and
This annexure must be signed and dated by the property owner within 12 months preceding the lodgement of your application. 
These types of licences are usually restricted to 1 category C licence. 

For category D firearm in addition, you must provide the following:

Proof that you have a significant feral animal/vermin infestation problem on your property and other methods of eradication of these issues such as baiting have proven unsuccessful. (Section 2 of the occupational rural purposes annexure pertains to this and must be duly completed as per requirements);
An occupational rural purposes annexure that is signed and dated within 12 months preceding the lodgement of your application;
Details of any other category D licence holders on the property;
The proposed area of use; and
If you are an employee, your employer must provide details of your employment and your need to use firearms on their property.
These types of licences are usually restricted to 1 category D licence per property. This licence is issued for a maximum term of 1 year. As a licensee it is a requirement to justify the need to hold/continue to hold a category D licence each year on renewal.


----------



## cris (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah thats what i was thinking, a lot more hoops to jump through than your orignal post suggested, that said i would be jumping through them pretty quick if i was lucky enough to have some land.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

yeh, I was being pretty simple in the first post, but as you've said, the hoops need to be jumped, but if you play your cards right and twist and bend it as you require, its not that difficult


----------



## cris (Jan 26, 2010)

bulionz said:


> lol yeah well ive always been against hunting but it seems so fun idn what im gonna do but even if i dont kill rabbits i can always just target practice but im pritty sure im gonna hunt them



Hunting is good fun, nothing wrong with killing stuff if there is a good reason. Just learn to shoot before you start hunting so you get humane kills. Rabbits are destructive pests and good food.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

cris said:


> Hunting is good fun, nothing wrong with killing stuff if there is a good reason. Just learn to shoot before you start hunting so you get humane kills. Rabbits are destructive pests and good food.



agreed... ferral animals are fair game in my books, providing they are killed quickly and humanely.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah i will thanks chris im gonna see if my nieghbor will teach me he travils the world to hunt


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 26, 2010)

"Dear Authorities, I have 100 mad bulls with especially thick skulls which run away when I am within 500m. I can often see them in the distance within clear range of a higher powered rifle, however my current firearm is unable to cull humanely from such a distance. As such I require consideration for a Class C firearm, specifically to ensure that culling of feral cattle is economically viable and conducted humanely. Moreover, these wild cattle are causing significant economic and environmental damage within my property boundaries, and require immediate control." 
Should do the trick 


Bulionz, there's nothing better than sitting down to eat your own prepared meat, with the bonus of knowing you've contributed to an environmental solution.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

hahahaha yeah could do

what do i say that we just want the 22. for shooting the rabbits


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

o and serpent we have 105 cows lol only 1 bull tho o and calfs but some aint bulls yet


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> "Dear Authorities, I have 100 mad bulls with especially thick skulls which run away when I am within 500m. I can often see them in the distance within clear range of a higher powered rifle, however my current firearm is unable to cull humanely from such a distance. As such I require consideration for a Class C firearm, specifically to ensure that culling of feral cattle is economically viable and conducted humanely. Moreover, these wild cattle are causing significant economic and environmental damage within my property boundaries, and require immediate control."
> Should do the trick




LoL, I'd probably change "mad bulls with thick skulls" for something a little more believable, like Yowies with armor plated fur or Chupacabra with nuclear forcefields. I mean common' who really has mad bulls in their backyard??? lol


And lets cut to the chase here - what government official in their right bloody mind is going to deny you access to the required firearms in the face of El Chupacabra!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jungletrans (Jan 26, 2010)

Untill you can get a gun , a ferret or two and some nets are more efective on rabbits . As long as you dont mind necking them it is a fun way to hunt .


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

lol ive already ask for a ferret but im not allowed 1


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 26, 2010)

If you can't get a gun get a compound bow, its not as effective and easy but it still works, I have cleaned up about 25 rabbits from around my house.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 26, 2010)

mayhem said:


> and lets cut to the chase here - what government official in their right bloody mind is going to deny you access to the required firearms in the face of el chupacabra!?!?!?!?!?







*+* 


* = *


----------



## Dave (Jan 26, 2010)

Real men use bows


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

serpentes said:


> View attachment 114244
> *+* View attachment 114245
> 
> *=*View attachment 114246



BEST. RESPONSE. EVER  hehehehe


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 26, 2010)

Dave said:


> Real men use bows


And watch deer and cattle run away with arrows lodged in them  I love bows, but sometimes guns work better.

Glad you liked it Mayhem :lol:


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

hahaha 

na im more into guns im ive ask mum to ring the place to see wats the go but shes out atm gone to get food lol i will try when shes bak prob ring tomorrow or the nxt day.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 26, 2010)

you have to be 18 to own a gun 
you can get a junior shooters licence but you have to have a parent with a full licence to be with you at all times.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

ok thanks hooglabah

i wouldnt shoot by my self anyway


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 26, 2010)

real men dont need to prove themselves by using inferior equipment


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> real men dont need to prove themselves by using inferior equipment



Real men dont have to prove themselves by shooting an animal thats quietly minding its own business.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 26, 2010)

but they taste good


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2010)

thats true mayham 
i will shoot 1 or 2 rabbits and see how i feel cause yeah ive always been against it but they r pest and if i dont shoot them me cats kill them


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 26, 2010)

as long as you learn to shoot before you shoot at any living thing you will be fine the single most important thing when hunting is a clean kill (which is why bows are generally no good for anything bigger than a fox.) if you cant drop an animal in one shot then you should not be hunting. i have never in my 5 years of hunting wounded an animal.


----------



## Radar (Jan 26, 2010)

Bows are plenty useful, you just have to have alot of patience and not jump the gun, so to speak, if you can't hold yourself off until you can take a responsible shot, you shouldn't be shooting. Have dropped plenty of pigs with heart shots using a 55-70 pound martin-jaguar compound bow, typically takes 4 seconds from hit to zero pulse. All comes down to placement, but it's the same with guns...heavy caliber doesnt cancel out bad placement. I spent 3 days on the weekend hunting pigs and deer for meat and environmental reasons, managed to drop a 90kg boar with a single .22 magnum rimfire round (actually shot off the sows back) and later a deer with the same piece, both at over 60m. Considering there was a 6.5x5.5 handy if I thought it was necessary, it goes to say alot for placement......(yeah got pics too, lol, just not sure about posting)...


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 26, 2010)

its all about placement imo, the furthest off the mark ive been (the mark being center of the heart and lungs) is about an inch. btw i wouldn't go putting that your using a 22. on a deer online anything smaller than a .243 is illegal and thats only just legal on fallow deer.


----------



## raulph (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd look at a CZ 2E Deluxe their about $700 with scope made with high quality wood and very accurate at 100 yrds.If you use stingers it gives you a fps of about 1640 ,I use mine for bunnies all the time


----------



## bulionz (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks heaps every1

alot of help cheers ..nows there's just calling them up and try getting a gun


----------



## cris (Jan 27, 2010)

Rednut, you could kill them with a normal .22 or high powered .177 airgun, most just prefer to use something that is suited to the task and gurantees a humane kill. While shot placement is important, a good bullet from a decent centerfire will go a long way towards a humane kill, especially if the prey isnt posing at the right angle and sitting still for a head shot. I agree about the bows though, good enough to quickly kill anything in this country, if you know what your doing.



bulionz said:


> Thanks heaps every1
> 
> alot of help cheers ..nows there's just calling them up and try getting a gun



Actually you will have heap of crap to go through to get a licence, if your lucky you might get it in under 6 months.


----------



## richardsc (Jan 27, 2010)

mate i have a .22 air rifle,it takes out bunnys with a good head shot out to 50 metres,i got it 2nd hand,its a weirich hw 80 and i got it sent to beeman australia up in qld to get it a bit more powerful,its the same type of air rifle as one of the beeman ones ,i cant remember the model off the top of my head but it now has the beeman internals,i paid 500 for it,if your only on a small property then a 22 or even a shotgun isnt the best,plus its more chalenging trying to get into range of bunnys and less noisy so doesnt annoy neighbours and live stock and the quarry u chase,dont right off air rifles,some pack quite a punch,and can easily dispatch foxes and cats to


----------



## richardsc (Jan 27, 2010)

a bad shot with a centrefire or even a shotty sees rabbits escape to die in pain,100 acres isnt the size of property id be using a centre fire rifle on,and they are over kill if bowling bunnys over is your game,and also a 16 year old would quickly grow tired of the kick it gives,not to mention how expensive ammo is,for rabbits a 22 rimfire is best,bang for buck,and these days there are also quite a few capable air rifles that will drop bunnys humanely,some are mega expensive,but some are quite cheap,also with 22 air rifles,if shot in the head the pellet stays in the head mostly,causing more damage as it plows through,high powered rifles generally go straight through not giving an instant kill due to lack of damage,trust me on this,air rifles can be deadly on rabbits,i find they kill instantly way better than a 22 rimfire


----------



## cris (Jan 27, 2010)

richardsc said:


> high powered rifles generally go straight through not giving an instant kill due to lack of damage



Only if you arnt using the right bullets, otherwise they look like they ate a stick of dynamite. You are right about airguns though, especially with a good one like what you have, much cheaper with ammo, although probably more expensive to start with. Airguns are more pleasant to use due to the low noise(stupid government banning silencers:evil they are also much safer as they wont travel as far if you miss or have a richochet. Although you can get .22 ammo that makes less noise and has similar power and a .22 will allow for quicker repeat shots.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 27, 2010)

cris said:


> Rednut, you could kill them with a normal .22 or high powered .177 airgun, most just prefer to use something that is suited to the task and gurantees a humane kill. While shot placement is important, a good bullet from a decent centerfire will go a long way towards a humane kill, especially if the prey isnt posing at the right angle and sitting still for a head shot. I agree about the bows though, good enough to quickly kill anything in this country, if you know what your doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you will have heap of crap to go through to get a licence, if your lucky you might get it in under 6 months.



yeah lol 8 months is alright its over quickly.
gives the bunnies more time to breed,plus both my neighbors are very good freinds and they travil the world for hunting so they they wont complain about the noise trust me,if there not working hey will come join the hunt.

and where i will be hunting it is just trees behind it no houses no nothing,so i cant harm any1 or anything behind the shot.


----------



## mebebrian (Jan 27, 2010)

bulionz said:


> thats true mayham
> i will shoot 1 or 2 rabbits and see how i feel cause yeah ive always been against it but they r pest and if i dont shoot them me cats kill them



What does more damage the rabbits or your cats? How many natives have they killed lately?....


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 27, 2010)

LMAO...between you and Mayhem.....you guys have been watching to much Discovery channel..lol :lol::lol:



Serpentes said:


> View attachment 114244
> *+* View attachment 114245
> * = *View attachment 114246


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 27, 2010)

Centrefires are out of the question for this topic.. as mention in my post at the start of the thread. Your right in saying a good shot with an air rifle will drop a bunny, I cut my teeth on an air rifle and have dropped many a cotton tail and even foxes with them. I don't agree with the high powered comment though, my Bruno .177 HMR goes straight through and the stopping capabilities amazes me.
Sorry if the pics offend but it is a demonstration of what we are talking about, the same pics were shown on the hunting thread that was up a while ago, but this shows the stopping power of the .177 which is a topic of conversation.
And yes these were instant and humane kills as you may see from the placement of the shots, which were wide out as well.
And the rabbits minus the head were a yummy meal for a couple of BHP's i have and NOT wasted as some may think. even the roo was used as food. 




richardsc said:


> a bad shot with a centrefire or even a shotty sees rabbits escape to die in pain,100 acres isnt the size of property id be using a centre fire rifle on,and they are over kill if bowling bunnys over is your game,and also a 16 year old would quickly grow tired of the kick it gives,not to mention how expensive ammo is,for rabbits a 22 rimfire is best,bang for buck,and these days there are also quite a few capable air rifles that will drop bunnys humanely,some are mega expensive,but some are quite cheap,also with 22 air rifles,if shot in the head the pellet stays in the head mostly,causing more damage as it plows through,high powered rifles generally go straight through not giving an instant kill due to lack of damage,trust me on this,air rifles can be deadly on rabbits,i find they kill instantly way better than a 22 rimfire


----------



## richardsc (Jan 27, 2010)

was just a point as to the killing capabilities of air rifles,of course centre fires and rim fires are more powerful and have a way bigger range,also it stands to reason they shoot bigger projeciles with way more force than an air rifle ever will,my point was just to say air rifles are highly capable of bowling over bunnies humanely,they come in handy on small properties to where the use of a 22 rimfire ect is out of the question


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jan 27, 2010)

crosman have a very nice air rifle out now - the nitro piston ELS177. $580 was the quote i got for it - i'm looking at it as the muzzle velocity is around 1200fps - and it has around 24 ft lbs stopping power. This is Plenty to take out a bunny as richard said. Chronied the thing shoots around 680fps - the good thing about that is you don't have to worry about pass throughs.

It's a break barrel gas ram type - but still in the springer range. check it out - at pyramidair - there's a nice video review.

EDIT - Oh and this thing is so quiet that if you pick off a bunny that is next to another one - there's a good chance you wont scare the 2nd bunny off - unless it craps itself after seeing its mate fall over.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes your correct and I agree 100% richardsc, no disrespect intended! I was comparing a .177 to a .22 and not an air rifle projectile, as this is obviously an unfair comparison. As mentioned I love the old air rifle, brings back many a fond memory.... and one i reckon all beginners should get their eye in with, ALTHOUGH its not fair to the animal if you cannot make humane kill with an air rifle so best not to use if you can't get the kill shot....
There are some really good air rifles around, but IMO not worth the cash if you plan to take quarry with it and your NOT a good shot.


richardsc said:


> was just a point as to the killing capabilities of air rifles,of course centre fires and rim fires are more powerful and have a way bigger range,also it stands to reason they shoot bigger projeciles with way more force than an air rifle ever will,my point was just to say air rifles are highly capable of bowling over bunnies humanely,they come in handy on small properties to where the use of a 22 rimfire ect is out of the question


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

has anybody on here used the henry lever actions before??


----------



## bulionz (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks again guys sorry i havnt responded i was at me nans....
anyway im bak home now and gotta get me mum to ring up to get some details.

im not sure if im a good shot, the last time i shot a gun was about 5 years ago,o and the fair but the target was about 2 mtrs from me.the duck game outer about 20 shots i got 18 so yeah but alot different i take it as in the field

well my mum is gonna ask my neighbor to teach me to shoot and hopefully he says yes so fingures crossed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

well practice makes perfect mate, noones born a dead eye!
did you decide on a 22 or a .177HMR??


----------



## bulionz (Jan 30, 2010)

thank's farma yeah i no practice make's perfect. lol and trust me i will be target practicing on anything lol, well nothing live i will make some targets.

and im gonna go with a 22. 

maybe after a while i will buy a air gun aswell lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

theres some nice toys from here
Henry Repeating Arms Rifles
have a look at the golden boy lol


----------



## Octane (Jan 30, 2010)

If you do start shooting be safe and responsible as the anti-gun groups are waiting in the wings ready to use any irresponsible, unlawful and or dangerous action as an arguement for the banning of private firearm use or ownership.

Regards
Octane


----------



## bulionz (Jan 30, 2010)

ok thanks for the heads up octane 

dont worry i will be very safe and responsible


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 30, 2010)

pffft all you dime a dozen "hunters" useing scope at under 50 meters make me feel really good about my self  jk


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 30, 2010)

never understood the attraction people have to air rifles specialy when you can get a .22 much more fun imo


----------



## bulionz (Jan 30, 2010)

lol yeah im gonna get the real gun lol not the air gun

i might buy 1 after a wile just for more fun.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 30, 2010)

make sure you learn to shoot without a scope you will thank me in 10 years time when you can handle 30-06 better than any of your mates, and the guys at the range all look at you like your some sort of holy man.

im sure your curious as to the differance it make i'll give you a list.

1. you learn to shoot with both eyes open allowing you to judge distance and adjust far more quickly.

2. you will be able to bring up the rifle take aim and shoot in one action taking no more than about 2 seconds to do it. (most people who learn on scopes can't do this except with a shot gun)

3. makes your rifle cheaper by like 300 bucks.

4. you should learn everything from the most basic level and a .22 with iron sights is about as basic as it gets.

i used to want to shoot with a scope on everything but im so glad my godfather wouldnt let me and forced me to shoot with iron sites. i can now drop a bunny at 40 - 50 meters no scope with my bsa sportsman number 5 (.22) within about 3 seconds of spotting it. little blighters never have a chance. 

i only just got a .222 remington (savage 340e) it does have a scope for the sole reason that i wont take a shot under 75 meters with it. even so i can still spot a bunny/fox/ indian minor take aim and drop it in about 3 seconds at 100 meters. however get me prone over a warren at 100 - 200 meters and i can take 3 bunnies befor they even know whats happening


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> make sure you learn to shoot without a scope you will thank me in 10 years time when you can handle 30-06 better than any of your mates, and the guys at the range all look at you like your some sort of holy man.



They probably just think your poor, been frozen for 50 years or are trying to handicap yourself for some reason. Thats what i would think anyway.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 30, 2010)

lol maybe but not when you get an average moa of 3.3 while they with thier scopes and bi pods and 15 - 20 years expierance cant break 3.0


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 30, 2010)

im sorry think what you like but you can always pick somebody who hasn't been taught to shoot with iron sights. dont get me wrong im not saying if you learn with a scope you will be rubbish far from it. however you are giving yourself a big advantage by learning with iron sights.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 30, 2010)

and since when did not haveing a scope indicate poverty why would you really bother putting one on a .22 max effective, accurate range is 50 meters and if you can't see you target with your bare eyes from there you may need glasses, and as for placing a shot a rabbit is a very very small target even if you hit them dead center of the body they tend to die instantly from shock anyway


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 30, 2010)

suppose the ultimate argument for not haveing one on a .22 is for a 15 year old in a day hunt plus all the garbage you take with you its uneccesary weight


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 30, 2010)

cris what scopes do you use??? tasco??


----------



## chondrogreen (Jan 30, 2010)

Why not just edit your first post rather then reply to yourself 4 times? lol


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2010)

You can keep your 3+ minute groups(although thats pretty good for open sights) and i will stick to my 0.5 minute ones(off a bipod or some sort of rest) or whatever the rifle can do. An accurate .22 with a scope is good out to 100m, you can use it just as easily when spotlighting and have the target and sights in focus at the same time. Open sights are fine to learn with, but IMO you should use the most accurate setup you can when shooting animals. Learning with a scope also helps you see how unstable you hold is, which allows you to practice fairly well without having to shoot. With open sights subtle movement like this is very hard to notice. I would admit i learnt with both types of sights and actually used to prefer open sights (although i cant remember why).

I have used a range of scopes and tascos are fine, Leupold scopes are much better and the really expenisve ones are much better again.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 30, 2010)

ok thanks

well i would just learn with both lol


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 30, 2010)

buy a bow & arrows that works aswell and a bit cheaper 
if you want a rifle a 22. will do fine. like the on you put up before.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks yeah i really liked them


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

KRONYK94 said:


> buy a bow & arrows that works aswell and a bit cheaper
> if you want a rifle a 22. will do fine. like the on you put up before.


 
Bow hunting is a lot more expensive than a rifle
one bullet cost next to nothing compared to an arrow


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

agreed about arrows when you are paying 20 bucks per shaft then a furth 5 - 10 for the head and 3 - 4 for fletches and you keep breaking your arrows it gets a touch expensive and as for the bow most good hunting bows will cost more than a good .22, and there is a very high chance of only wounding your animal, which is a cardinal sin when hunting.

i think the way to go as far as shooting goes is learn on iron sights for 12 months then upgrade to a scope, i still like to use iron sights from time to time, i will agree with cris however that being able to put 3 - 6 bullets in the same hole (well close enough 0.5 moa) at 100 - 200 meters is pretty cool. 

cris whats you standing average 3 shots within 1.5 at 150m with my .222 rem for me 

btw tasco is rubbish unless you spend $300+


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

as a side i never buy guns from gun shops to expensive. go to auctions or if your luckly like me you will have family that are collectors/dealers who give you family rates. ($450 for a .222rem savage with a nikko sterling 6x9 adjustable scope and 100 rounds of custom ammo)


----------



## cris (Jan 31, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> cris whats you standing average 3 shots within 1.5 at 150m with my .222 rem for me



I have no idea, i can only afford to practice with airguns. To be honest i would be supprised if i was that good, i havnt been out shooting in ages either. With scopes you generally get what you pay for although some would be better value than others. Another way to get much cheaper guns is buy from the US, its a bit of a hassle but you will save a fair bit, nothing wrong with paying for convience though and many gunshops are struggling.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 31, 2010)

yay guess what my nieghbor said he will teach me but i dont no when,

i hope its not to far away,mums gonna call up and get them to explain what we have to do ect ect.


----------

